# Effexor - anyone taking it ?



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

My doctor just switched me from Zoloft to Effexor XR for depression and anxiety. Is anyone else taking Effexor? What do you think of it? Any strange side effects?I have noticed my IBS-D has decreased (and I've had some bouts of IBS-C instead). Other then that nothing GI wise has changed.ErikMesa


----------



## raeofsunshine (Mar 22, 2004)

i am taking effexor xr and i have had many problems with it. nervousness, exsessive, sweating, c, suicial thoughts, racing thoughts, vivid dreaming/ nightmares, blury vision, gas, extreme emotions (uncontrollable), lack of hunger, hives, raised blood pressure. (also got my sex drive back! smiling







more and not having to always be near a bathroom was a plus)but i was on too high of a dose i am currently cutting down. am not sure if i am going to keep on it or just cut down.


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Rae. Im on day 8 of the starter pack (the day the dosage goes up). I haven't had any side effects yet but I'll keep my eyes open.ErikMesa


----------



## raeofsunshine (Mar 22, 2004)

you're welcome. i hope it helped.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

ErikMesa..I've been on Effexor XR for seven months now. I've had marvelous results. It hasn't made me gain weight, in fact my appetite has decreased. At first when I started I was on 37.5 mg., and it wasn't enough. I was increased to 75 mg., and I felt like I was on the edge of feeling better, so the doctor put me on 150 mgs. I have felt better, less depressed, bowels more normal, enjoying life better, and don't have that constant feeling something bad is going to happen any moment feeling. It's great for anxiety, which contributed to the IBS spasms and feeling fearful. The only side effect I noticed was when I first began the treatment, I would flush. The doctor said it was because it was increasing my serotonin level, and that was normal. I hope you find good results, and feel free to ask me questions.







Oh yes, it helped with my insomnia, also.


----------

